# Red calipers & Zipp Firecrest wheels



## kyrider (Apr 28, 2007)

Has anybody tried to install the new Zipp Firecrest wheels on a bike with SRAM Red? I know that Firecrest wheels are wider and was wondering if they fit the regular Red calipers or I need special calipers.


----------



## Bluffplace (Jul 30, 2008)

No Problem at all. I have 404 Firecrest with Red


----------



## kyrider (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks Bluffplace. 

I stopped at my local bike shop and they had a bike with Red and Zipp 303 Firecrest and the clearance on each side of the braking track was less than 1mm, very tight. I could not ride the bike to see if under load the rim will rub but I have to say that was very tight. I can't imagine not rubbing the rim even on easy rides. 
Did you replace your OEM pad holders with lower profile ones? 




Bluffplace said:


> No Problem at all. I have 404 Firecrest with Red


----------



## mstaras (May 29, 2007)

I also have the 404 firecrest with red brakes. No issues at all. I'm guessing that your shop set the brakes up on that bike to be tight.

I prefer a looser brake where I need to pull the levers almost entirely to the bars to lock up the wheels and I have no issues setting up my firecrest 404's and my red brakes. 

I use stock pads and the zipp tangent pads (included in the wheel purchase).


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

303s are wider than 404s. If you like a lot of pull, SRAM calipers plus 303 FCs won't be your gig (unless you use some worn pads).


----------



## Cramps_Tardstrong (May 25, 2011)

I recently purchased 303 FCs and my Tektros did not provide enough clearance, even with the QR backed all the way off. I called up Zipp to ask about caliper recommendations and they said that they have been hearing that ZeroG do not work well; when asked what does the lady said, of course, that all SRAM brakes are compliant. 

She suggested I could shave down the pads but that seemed silly to me so what I did was remove the positioning shim from inside of the shoe holder and placed it against the outside of the shoe, near the bolt. Certainly not ideal but it got the job done while I hunted for a new caliper set (I was in the market anyway). 

I recently got my 2012 SRAM Red Black Ed. calipers and installed them. There is still clearance issues with the QR all the way engaged but if you back it off to about 2/3 engaged it provides about 1.5mm on either side. 

Hope this helps for anyone in the same situation I faced a few weeks back


----------



## mitch66 (May 4, 2010)

No problems. I've just installed Zipp 303 Firecrest on my Cervelo R3 with Sram Red (Black Edition)

flickr.com/photos/larod/sets/72157630969209384/


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

Cramps_Tardstrong said:


> I recently purchased 303 FCs and my Tektros did not provide enough clearance, even with the QR backed all the way off. I called up Zipp to ask about caliper recommendations and they said that they have been hearing that ZeroG do not work well; when asked what does the lady said, of course, that all SRAM brakes are compliant.
> 
> She suggested I could shave down the pads but that seemed silly to me so what I did was remove the positioning shim from inside of the shoe holder and placed it against the outside of the shoe, near the bolt. Certainly not ideal but it got the job done while I hunted for a new caliper set (I was in the market anyway).
> 
> ...



I thought I read that the new ZG brakes work with the 303 but the older ones don't work. 

The new Red brakes have the power sweet spot set to wider rims. They are really expensive for what they are. I am going to wait until they are much cheaper and black. The older sram brakes work fine though.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

-dustin said:


> 303s are wider than 404s. If you like a lot of pull, SRAM calipers plus 303 FCs won't be your gig (unless you use some worn pads).


I retract this statement as I recently learned that the centering bolt, when backed out, opened up the caliper a good bit.


----------



## cmcclary (Oct 22, 2008)

I have Force brakes and 303 FCs. They were not going to fit without modification. Like a an earlier post I removed the inner positioning washers and adjusted cable stops and it all fits well. If toe-in is required you may need to file a bit.

That's my story and I'm stickin to it.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

I have the newer Red Caliprs (2013 or late 2012) with the FC 303 and there is enough room. just open up the capilers with the lever or readjust the cable. i have had no issues.

just my 2 cents


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I have two pairs of Ciamillo brakes (GSL and Gravitas)...they both work with my 404's. You need to make sure that they come with the super low profile pad holders.


----------

